# So Cruel



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hah, one of the dogs allllmost got it but then the balloon ran away!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

so cruel yet so entertaining. It was funny, thanks.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great way to exercise your goldens.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That looked like fun for them, lol. Hey, they are looking fantastic!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

lol Looks like perfect fun! Now I know what Ill be trying with my Goldens after the next BD party!
Thanks for that video.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That was so funny!! Thanks for the laugh tonight!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, a great way to get them tired out without running around.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mia is afraid of balloons... that would freak her out even more! :uhoh:


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

haha... this is too funny. I kind of did this to Austin, but was afraid he would bite the balloon and swallow bits of it, if it burst. So I took it off... I guess I'm a little paranoid about it. But your dogs seem to have had a lot of fun


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

That made me laugh, so cute and as already said a great way to exercise them


----------

